# Children's Choir in Soundtracks



## ka00 (May 12, 2018)

I'm intrigued by how well-made Genesis Children's Choir appears to be, and it's got me thinking if I can think of any good film soundtrack examples outside of the Epic/Fantasy and Christmas genre that make extensive use of a children's choir?

For the moment, I can't think of any. Can you?

Thanks!


----------



## JonAdamich (May 12, 2018)

Check out Les Choristes soundtrack:



Also, Arvo Part's earlier work, Meie Aed, has girl's choir and it's wonderful:


----------



## R.Cato (Jun 2, 2018)

"Glory" by James Horner.


----------



## Fab (Jun 2, 2018)

I too am intrigued, guess we will see.



^ Its throughout the soundtrack, one of my favs for a while...

I guess it is fantasy style, oops.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 3, 2018)

LOTR, various points.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jun 3, 2018)

John Williams' "Empire of the Sun" uses a children's choir.


----------



## SoundChris (Jun 4, 2018)

I just say: Danny Elfman! (Batman Returns, Sleepy Hollow and so on)


----------

